# What color would this be?



## UzbekFancier (Dec 14, 2014)

What color would this racing pigeon be called? I am relatively new to pigeons, and don't know a lot of colors yet. Thanks!


----------



## UzbekFancier (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm thinking that it is a pied blue bar?


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

I would call it a White flight, Blue bar Splash.... but i have my own Rules.........LOL


----------



## UzbekFancier (Dec 14, 2014)

Thank you! From what I know that color makes sense.


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

I thought maybe this was some sorta deep south trick question at first....


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

I think this person is from Washington, or Oregon?


----------



## UzbekFancier (Dec 14, 2014)

Oregon, yes, but on the Washington border. And no, it wasn't a trick question. I guess I should be more careful about how I word things...


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

I think you worded it just fine young lady! LOL


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes and you are also correct in saying pied blue bar. Blue is the base color (blue and not brown or ash red)..........bar is the "pattern".....bar (not check, T-pattern. spread or barless). The "pied" genes are not as simple......there are many genes that will bleach out aras to white. There are some that make a definite pattern like white flights or baldhead but they are really complex. So yes, the fact that it has some random white makes it "pied". A pretty bird you have there! Enjoy the bird and the hobby!


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Woodnative said:


> Yes and you are also correct in saying pied blue bar. Blue is the base color (blue and not brown or ash red)..........bar is the "pattern".....bar (not check, T-pattern. spread or barless). The "pied" genes are not as simple......there are many genes that will bleach out aras to white. There are some that make a definite pattern like white flights or baldhead but they are really complex. So yes, the fact that it has some random white makes it "pied". A pretty bird you have there! Enjoy the bird and the hobby!


 True, but the term "Pied" (which is also correct) is in my experience never used to describe a Racer especially on a Race sheet.


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

Asking what color this racing pigeon is called, is very different from asking what a pigeon racer would call this color. Pigeon racing people classify colors and color combinations by a different set of standards than genetic enthusiasts do. Your bird is a pied (piebald) blue bar in color genetics terms. A racing person may call it something very different.


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

Looks like a pied blue bar homer to me.


----------



## Snakeman13 (Oct 28, 2013)

see here for more information. http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/Page1.html


----------

